# Tips for a Method air please



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Right now I basically do a set up heel turn then just as I am approaching the bottom of the jump (usually natural features). Then go into a mellow toe edge carve and pop off my toe egde which helps to bring the board up.
In the air I try to arch my back and grab (melon?). 

Just getting used to this move and want to tweak it out more on bigger airs. Any tips welcome.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Use your back foot to push the tail of the board forward and really try to twist in the middle.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Rotate your back shoulder forward more. It's just like a backside shifty. That will help you tweak it out.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Rotate your back shoulder forward more. It's just like a backside shifty. That will help you tweak it out.


exactly! practice backside shifties. the foundation of this grab all comes from your core. forget about your legs untill you get comfortable swiveling your hips and using those core muscles. sometimes it helps while you're learning, to just bring the board up and get your grab, then do your pivot. break it up into 2 parts.

get the grab closer to the binding- ahead of the binding for east coast and euro style, behind the binding for west coast/grasser.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Don't forget frontside shiftys, either. I like to shifty frontside a bit when grabbing melon or stale, makes it look (IMO) and feel rad.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Don't forget frontside shiftys, either. I like to shifty frontside a bit when grabbing melon or stale, makes it look (IMO) and feel rad.


stalefish for sure. if you can tweek that melon hard enough and go for the crooked cop, yeah i can dig it. but thats not a method.


----------

